# Welche GraKa empfiehlt ihr



## AlexSchur (6. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich brauche eine neue Graka und weiß aber nicht welche ich mir kaufen soll!
Ich arbeite und surfe eigentlich mehr am PC würde aber auch gerne wieder spielen. Mit meiner karte gehts net.
Ich habe an die Radeon 9600XT Bravo von Powercolor gedacht oder an die Geforce FX 5700 von Gigabyte. Beide Karten sind in der Preisklasse von 150-170€ und soviel wollt ich auch ausgeben.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen und die Vor- und Nachteile sagen? Oder eine komplett andere Karte empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Juli 2004)

Wenns von denen eine sein muss,dann die ATI,die Nvidia würd ich ned nehmen,ist glaub auch etwas langsamer 
Mein Tipp wäre dagegen eine 9800Pro von Sapphire,die find ich absolut klasse


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Juli 2004)

Ich habe eine Radeon 9600Pro Fireblade von Sapphiere.
Ich kann nur gutes berichten.
Hat bis jetzt nie versagt.
Über die Nvidia kann ich nichts sagen.
Aber ich bin von denen nicht so begeistert.
Bei einer Radeon bekommst du mehr für dein Geld.
Das sehe ich zumindest so.


----------



## RealSucker (7. Juli 2004)

Die beste Preis-Leistung hat im Moment eine 9800 PRO!
Sie kostet so um die 180-190 € und läuft um eniges besser als 9600 PRO oder 9600 XT. Ich hatte eine 9500 PRO, die gleich schnell bzw. teilweise sogar schneller als die gerade Genannten ist (Es zu erklären würde nur vom Thema abweichen!) und habe sie vor ein paar Monaten gegen eine 9800 PRO ausgetauscht, weil sie mir zu langsam wurde.

Kauf die also lieber eine 9800 PRO und spar zur Not 2 Wochen mehr und du hast mehr für dein Geld! ;-) 

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a48291.html
Achte umbedingt auf die 256-bit Speicherinterface!
Sonst hast du nur ne mickrige Wir-wollen-höhere-Verkaufszahlen-Karte. (An die Nvidia-Fans: Auch Nvidia macht sowas!  )
Frag zur Not beim Shop nach und schau auf die Bewertungen der Shops, damit die Ware auch ankommt! Vorkasse nur bei Spitzenshops! 

Hier sinds 256bit und versandkostenfrei und einer der besten Shops:
http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/0013667?pid=geizhals

Ganz grundsätzlich:
Halte nie an einem bestimmten Preis fest. Wenn man bloß 15 € mehr bezahlen muss und dafür 15% mehr Leistung bekommt, dann wäre es doch blöd trotzdem das schlechtere Modell zu nehmen. (Ausnahmen bei Office-PCs etc.)


----------



## AlexSchur (7. Juli 2004)

Aber die 9800PRO hat nur 128MB Speicher und die 9600XT 256MB. Macht das nichts aus?


----------



## RealSucker (7. Juli 2004)

Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen... Sowohl 128 MB, als auch 256 MB...
Dir muss doch bewusst sein, dass eine untergeordnetere Grafikkarte langsamer ist und selbst wenn sie 4 GB RAM hätte.

Lies am Besten mal den unteren Beitrag von mir:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials162829-20-2.html


----------



## Radhad (8. Juli 2004)

Jo, die 256 MB machen vielleicht nur Sinn, wenn man viele Grafiken rendern will (vermute ich mal) nebst großem Arbeitsspeicher. Die aktuellen Spiele können nicht einmal den 128MB Speicher der Grafikkarte voll ausnutzen.


----------



## RealSucker (8. Juli 2004)

Die Sache ist auch immer:
Nvidia legt die 256 MB vor um dadurch die etwas unerfahreren Kunden zu beeindrucken. Da muss ATI natürlich nachlegen, sonst heisst es ja, sie hätten schlechte Karten (von den Laien).
Genau so ist es mit den Pipelines momentan. ATI hat seine X800 XT nur 16 Pipelines gegeben, weil Nvidia der 6800er Reihe 16 Pipelines gegeben hat. Nötig wäre es nicht gewesen...


----------

